# Newby in 2WW



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Well Hi, I'm so glad I've found you  .  It's nearly 2 years of ttc and I'm in my 2ww after my 1st IUI.  The whole journey up to this point has been pretty hard and proved to be quite a strain on my 8 year marriage.  I congratulated myself on feeling really chilled, positive and excited to be doing something practical at last, then had a complete meltdown in a restaurant this weekend! Then was told by my friend that 'you are a little unpredictable aren't you?'  NO S**T SHERLOCK  , I'm full of hormones, I have to shove pessaries where I'd prefer not to   everyone of my friends has a baby or two, I'd be a great Mum and it's REALLY UNFAIR! Feeling sorry for myself is not really my style, but this whole process has driven me a bit bonkers.

Well, I have a mixed blessing - I live in France and have found it stressful going through all the tests and appointments in a foreign language (arrived 1 1/2 years ago with only schoolgirl french).  My fertility doctor is very old school, not the most communicative BUT and I know this is a big BUT, in France if you have been infertile for 2 years, you are described as having an 'illness' and I get free treatment for a year and a half.  Believe me, I know how lucky I am.  I do feel quite isolated over here though and could really do with some shared experiences (and laughs hopefully) from the girls in Blighty going through the same thing.  

D-Day next Tuesday, so send positive vibes over the Channel


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks mandyxxx.  Bit of a luddite, how can I send you bubbles?


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi hun Im on the 2ww too and feel am going bloody crazy !! its all i can think about 

Oh and when i was on the hormones i was like a yo yo my hubby was walking round on egg shells bless him then id cry cause i knew id been a cow lol 

i wish you lots of luck hun     xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

sjg - i hope you put your friend straight in a nice, unpredictable manner!!  
Welcome to FF - i'm so sorry i haven't managed to get on sooner - life hectic as ever  
We are a great bunch, and hopefully you will be finding that out already and having a look around the site. However I will put a few links up for you, and hopefully you will find all the support and help you need to get you through your journey.

Here is the link to the IUI boards
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

and the 2ww madness!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

and what every new member needs to know...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

and here is a link to the 'France' location board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=349.0

It's not all serious, either - here is our 'girl and boy chat' boards - lots to keep you entertained during that torturous 2ww!! We also have live chat, so come and find us to have a natter
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

Good luck with your journey hun, and feel free to ask if you have any problems. I will send you a personal message (pm) too.

Lots of love and 

Sallywags


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for these links and for the welcome. Already found some great girls to chat with. So glad I found this site, feeling better already  x



sallywags said:


> sjg - i hope you put your friend straight in a nice, unpredictable manner!!
> Welcome to FF - i'm so sorry i haven't managed to get on sooner - life hectic as ever
> We are a great bunch, and hopefully you will be finding that out already and having a look around the site. However I will put a few links up for you, and hopefully you will find all the support and help you need to get you through your journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## sometimes (May 15, 2010)

Hello all,
Sorry to jump in, but I received a pm from sjg and for some reason I cannot answer back...
SJG, I received your message about the acupuncturist in Paris and I try to answer you with the details of the one I found, but I got a message back saying that your mail is full. If you are still interested on the acupuncturist let me know!!
Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Sjg

Know exactly how you feel and feel free to rant anytime you like! We have all done it and will do it again.

I am having treatment in Germany, so can understand your difficulties. They are old school here too and I don't think they know what patient care is. No-one mentioned counselling, acupuncture or anything. He didn't tell what to do or not do on 2WW, I have gained most of my information from this lovely site. The main doctor barely talks to me and comes into the room at the last minute and runs off to someone else. I appreciate he is busy but he could at least acknowledge me. I won't care if it works though!

I am also on the 2WW. Looks like we are testing on the same day - 7th December. I am on a thread in the 2ww section called - testing around the 9th. There are a few of us who are testing on the 7th, 8th and 9th. Pop over and post, I don't know how to do the link thing, as am quite new myself.

Sending you lots of     and    

Goingcrazy x x x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope the link works. It is a topic started by Poppy-lou.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251309.0

x x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

I just realised your post wasn't dated yesterday - doh! So we are not on the same schedule.

Ignore all the wrong stuff. Hope you are good x x x


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hia sjg, hav tried to send u a pm but ur mailbox is full! Anyways if u get this hope u have a gr8 Xmas & a fab new year. Hopefully 2011 will be a good year for all of us  , will keep in touch x x


----------

